# [EVDL] Current Eliminator dragster news



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Good going Dennis



> --- [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > The CE dragster ran the nedra 192 volt class today
> > and took 2.+ seconds off
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Congrats Dennis !

I just read the article on you in the latest Current Events.
Any estimate on when we may start hearing about that 5 second dragster
it said you were building.

Dennis 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Saturday, February 23, 2008 6:32 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] Current Eliminator dragster news

The CE dragster ran the nedra 192 volt class today and took 2.+ seconds
off the record.Though not geared for such low voltage it ran 10.30
qt.et.at 115mph 
at Speedworld with a 10.33 backup slip.
Dennis 
Berube 


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In a message dated 2/25/2008 8:52:23 AM US Mountain Standard Time, 
[email protected] writes: 
> e: [EVDL] Current Eliminator dragster news 
> Date:2/25/2008 8:52:23 AM US Mountain Standard Time
> From[email protected]
> Reply-to:[email protected]
> To:[email protected]
> Received from Internet: 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Dennis !
> 
> I just read the article on you in the latest Current Events.
> Any estimate on when we may start hearing about that 5 second dragster
> it said you were building.
> 
> Dennis 
> 
Lets work on getting evs to the 6s for now. Dennis Berube 
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Was not the reference to a 5 second machine for 1/8 mile runs?
;-)

Mike




> > Dennis Berube wrote:
> > Lets work on getting evs to the 6s for now.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In a message dated 2/25/2008 1:46:32 PM US Mountain Standard Time, 
[email protected] writes: 
> dragster news 
> Date:2/25/2008 1:46:32 PM US Mountain Standard Time
> From:[email protected]
> Reply-to:[email protected]
> To:[email protected]
> Received from Internet: 
> 
> 
> 
> Was not the reference to a 5 second machine for 1/8 mile runs?
> ;-)
> 
> Mike
> 
> 


> > > Dennis Berube wrote:
> > >Lets work on getting evs to the 6s for now.
> >
> I think the 6 something in the 1/4 mile is atainable IN a EV. Dennis
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I think this was the reference on a NEDRA board post titled "[NEDRA] new 1/8
records posted":

DR/A3 "Current Eliminator V" Dragster - 390 volts
Sponsor: Altairnano
Owner/Driver: Dennis Berube - Laveen, AZ
5.091 @137.4775



> > Dennis Berube wrote:
> > I think the 6 something in the 1/4 mile is atainable IN a EV. Dennis> >
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Dennis;

I assumed the article was referring to the licensing of the dragster.
I think the existing Current Eliminator is only licensed to go as fast
as 7.5 for 1/4 mile runs.

Is this correct ?

Thanks;
Dennis 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Monday, February 25, 2008 7:38 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Current Eliminator dragster news

In a message dated 2/25/2008 1:46:32 PM US Mountain Standard Time,
[email protected] writes: 
> dragster news
> Date:2/25/2008 1:46:32 PM US Mountain Standard Time 
> From:[email protected] Reply-to:[email protected] 
> To:[email protected] Received from Internet:
> 
> 
> 
> Was not the reference to a 5 second machine for 1/8 mile runs?
> ;-)
> 
> Mike
> 
> 


> > > Dennis Berube wrote:
> > >Lets work on getting evs to the 6s for now.
> >
> I think the 6 something in the 1/4 mile is atainable IN a EV. Dennis
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In a message dated 2/26/2008 9:29:57 AM US Mountain Standard Time, 
[email protected] writes: 
> bj: Re: [EVDL] Current Eliminator dragster news 
> Date:2/26/2008 9:29:57 AM US Mountain Standard Time
> From[email protected]
> Reply-to:[email protected]
> To:[email protected]
> Received from Internet: 
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis;
> 
> I assumed the article was referring to the licensing of the dragster.
> I think the existing Current Eliminator is only licensed to go as fast
> as 7.5 for 1/4 mile runs.
> 
> Is this correct ?
> 
> Thanks;
> Dennis 
> 
Yes 7.50 is the limit for the cage. Dennis Berube 
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In a message dated 1/18/2009 8:32:19 AM US Mountain Standard Time, 
[email protected] writes: 
> Subj: Re: [EVDL] Current Eliminator dragster news /Altair Nano 
> Date:1/18/2009 8:32:19 AM US Mountain Standard Time
> From:[email protected]
> Reply-to:[email protected]
> To:[email protected]
> Received from Internet: 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in for Denver.
> 
> Shawn
> 
I would advise that you get an extended NHRA tech inspection. It may help 
with the trouble I expect at Billies track. I will be having my car tech. 
inspected by the National inspectors in Feb. for the extended tech. 
Dennis
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

After 2 days of dialing the dragster we will be in a NHRA points meet this 
coming Sunday at Firebird raceway in Chandler (Sunday the 23rd.)
Dennis Berube
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Good luck Dennis!

Shawn Lawless


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Sent: Sat, 14 Mar 2009 7:35 pm
Subject: [EVDL] Current Eliminator dragster news



After 2 days of dialing the dragster we will be in a NHRA points meet 
this
coming Sunday at Firebird raceway in Chandler (Sunday the 23rd.)
Dennis Berube
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*[EVDL] Current eliminator dragster news*

I was out at Firebird raceway again last night just doing some practice 
runs for the next NHRA/Summit points race the 13th of June.I ran the car 5 
passes and was home by 10pm.
Out of the last 6 times down the track we have had 3 perfect reaction 
times. Really 3 in a row!
That's . 000
My reaction times have helped get the Current Eliminator into 3rd place in 
NHRA summit points (against 7 second ICE racers).We are only 2+ rounds out 
of 1st.

Dennis Berube builder and driver of the quickest dragster 
and quickest street vech.in the world!
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090530/8c979e6f/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*[EVDL] Current Eliminator Dragster News*

We will be racing for NHRA Summit points and $ tonight at Firebird raceway 
in Chandler, AZ.
I started the season in the super pro class with my S10pu which was not 
competive(could not run the et) and was in 2nd to last place after the 2nd 
race.
We are now in 3rd place going into the 6th race just 3 rounds out of 1st 
place.
CEs in great shape now for bracket racing and with 3 of the last 10 
reaction times being . 000 I feel pretty good to.

Gates open at 5pm and I expect to race well in to early Sunday 
Dennis Berube
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090613/cb763727/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Current Eliminator Dragster News*

Good luck Dennis.

Shawn


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Sent: Sat, Jun 13, 2009 11:46 am
Subject: [EVDL] Current Eliminator Dragster News



We will be racing for NHRA Summit points and $ tonight at Firebird 
raceway
in Chandler, AZ.
I started the season in the super pro class with my S10pu which was 
not
competive(could not run the et) and was in 2nd to last place after the 
2nd
race.
We are now in 3rd place going into the 6th race just 3 rounds out of 
1st
place.
CEs in great shape now for bracket racing and with 3 of the last 10
reaction times being . 000 I feel pretty good to.

Gates open at 5pm and I expect to race well in to early Sunday 

Dennis Berube
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: 
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090613/cb763727/attachment.html 


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Current Eliminator Dragster News*

In a message dated 6/13/2009 8:49:56 AM US Mountain Standard Time, 
[email protected] writes: 
> Subj: [EVDL] Current Eliminator Dragster News 
> Date:6/13/2009 8:49:56 AM US Mountain Standard Time
> From:[email protected]
> Reply-to:[email protected]
> To:[email protected]
> Received from Internet: 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be racing for NHRA Summit points and $ tonight at Firebird raceway 
> 
> in Chandler, AZ.
> I started the season in the super pro class with my S10pu which was not 
> competive(could not run the et) and was in 2nd to last place after the 2nd 
> 
> race.
> We are now in 3rd place going into the 6th race just 3 rounds out of 1st 
> place.
> CEs in great shape now for bracket racing and with 3 of the last 10 
> reaction times being . 000 I feel pretty good to.
> 
> Gates open at 5pm and I expect to race well in to early Sunday 
> 
> Dennis Berube
Another semi final finish! This should put me in 2nd place for NHRA Summit 
points. The 4th round deserves a little story so, The super gas Camaro in the
right lane just ran a. 002 reaction time dialed a 9.41 and ran a 9,411 to 
win the 3rd round. So I set up the CE to add 120 extra HP for the last. 75 
seconds. When he caught me I heard him get off the gas at about 1250 feet 
just about where I added the extra HP (through the valet mode of zilla)It was 
enough to get back around him to win the round.
He still thinks he steeped on the brakes to hard at the end.
In my 3rd round I took out the #2 points dragster.

Dennis Berube
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090614/10d4448c/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Current Eliminator Dragster News*

Hey Dennis, do you manually punch the Vallet mode or do you have it keyed to a timer or rpm? That's a neat trick. But running so
close to your dial are you afraid you might break out?

I always heard that if you run your dial and the guy beats you then he still loses ;-)

But glad that worked, that'll keep him thinking for a while :-D

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of [email protected]
> Sent: Sunday, June 14, 2009 6:20 AM
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Current Eliminator Dragster News
> 
> In a message dated 6/13/2009 8:49:56 AM US Mountain Standard Time,
> [email protected] writes:
> > Subj: [EVDL] Current Eliminator Dragster News
> > Date:6/13/2009 8:49:56 AM US Mountain Standard Time
> > From:[email protected]
> > Reply-to:[email protected]
> > To:[email protected]u
> > Received from Internet:
> >
> >
> >
> > We will be racing for NHRA Summit points and $ tonight at Firebird raceway
> >
> > in Chandler, AZ.
> > I started the season in the super pro class with my S10pu which was not
> > competive(could not run the et) and was in 2nd to last place after the 2nd
> >
> > race.
> > We are now in 3rd place going into the 6th race just 3 rounds out of 1st
> > place.
> > CEs in great shape now for bracket racing and with 3 of the last 10
> > reaction times being . 000 I feel pretty good to.
> >
> > Gates open at 5pm and I expect to race well in to early Sunday
> >
> > Dennis Berube
> Another semi final finish! This should put me in 2nd place for NHRA Summit
> points. The 4th round deserves a little story so, The super gas Camaro in the
> right lane just ran a. 002 reaction time dialed a 9.41 and ran a 9,411 to
> win the 3rd round. So I set up the CE to add 120 extra HP for the last. 75
> seconds. When he caught me I heard him get off the gas at about 1250 feet
> just about where I added the extra HP (through the valet mode of zilla)It was
> enough to get back around him to win the round.
> He still thinks he steeped on the brakes to hard at the end.
> In my 3rd round I took out the #2 points dragster.
> 
> Dennis Berube
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090614/10d4448c/attachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Current Eliminator Dragster News*

In a message dated 6/14/2009 4:05:12 PM US Mountain Standard Time, 
[email protected] writes: 
> Subj: Re: [EVDL] Current Eliminator Dragster News 
> Date:6/14/2009 4:05:12 PM US Mountain Standard Time
> From:[email protected]
> Reply-to:[email protected]
> To:[email protected]
> Received from Internet: 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dennis, do you manually punch the Vallet mode or do you have it keyed 
> to a timer or rpm? That's a neat trick. But running so
> close to your dial are you afraid you might break out?
> 
> I always heard that if you run your dial and the guy beats you then he 
> still loses ;-)
> 
> But glad that worked, that'll keep him thinking for a while :-D
I have it wired into my dedanbear delay box so I can make it come on and 
off at 4 various times. The super pro class at my track are pretty dead on 
such as dialing 9.41 then running 9,411 so I must dial tight to be close. I 
lost in a double breakout in the last NHRA Summit points race in the final 
round. I broke out by more than he did.
Dennis
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090614/36ee27b8/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Current Eliminator Dragster News*

In bracket racing, there are two distinct types of strategies:

1) You can precisely set up your vehicle to run exactly the same each 
pass. You then "run your own race" and don't worry about the fellow 
in the other lane.

2) You race the person in the opposite lane, just putting your bumper 
an inch ahead of his at the finish line.

With an electric, if you careful set up the car to always stay below 
the maximum performance of the drive system (including the battery 
pack) you are only effected by major changes in traction and by wind 
strength and direction.

The ICE's you will be racing against are effected by traction, wind, 
temperature, humidity, barometric pressure, the amount of fuel in the 
tank, the amount of nitrous left in the bottle, the fuel temperature, 
the coolant temperature, the oil temperature, and probably the phase 
of the moon.

The race is won by the vehicle that launches exactly at the right 
moment, and then crosses the finish line at exactly the predicted 
time (not the fastest, but the one the predicts his ET the most 
accurately.) Because of this, the carefully set-up electric is at a 
HUGE advantage over an ICE in a bracket race.

If you can "hit your number" perfectly every time, you are far 
better off to "run your own race" and pay no attention to the guy in 
the other lane. If he tries to put his bumper a few inches ahead of 
you, and you run your dial-in right on the dot, he will break out and 
lose the race. Anything you do that would possibly reduce the 
repeatability and precision of your vehicle would give away your 
electric advantage.

If you can make your car run "crazy" with a weird acceleration 
curve, but not give up _any_ of the precision and consistency, (and 
also run the lowest practical ET) then it is a good strategic move 
because it makes it really hard for anyone that is "racing against 
you" instead of "running their own race." However, almost any "crazy" 
style of run is going to reduce your consistency and/or reduce your 
maximum practical ET, and will be a competitive disadvantage.

Bill Dube'


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Current Eliminator Dragster News*

In a message dated 6/14/2009 4:47:25 PM US Mountain Standard Time, 
[email protected] writes: 
> Subj: Re: [EVDL] Current Eliminator Dragster News 
> Date:6/14/2009 4:47:25 PM US Mountain Standard Time
> From:[email protected]
> Reply-to:[email protected]
> To:[email protected]
> Received from Internet: 
> 
> 
> 
> In bracket racing, there are two distinct types of strategies:
> 
> 1) You can precisely set up your vehicle to run exactly the same each 
> pass. You then "run your own race" and don't worry about the fellow 
> in the other lane.
> 
> 2) You race the person in the opposite lane, just putting your bumper 
> an inch ahead of his at the finish line.
> 
> With an electric, if you careful set up the car to always stay below 
> the maximum performance of the drive system (including the battery 
> pack) you are only effected by major changes in traction and by wind 
> strength and direction.
> 
> The ICE's you will be racing against are effected by traction, wind, 
> temperature, humidity, barometric pressure, the amount of fuel in the 
> tank, the amount of nitrous left in the bottle, the fuel temperature, 
> the coolant temperature, the oil temperature, and probably the phase 
> of the moon.
> 
> The race is won by the vehicle that launches exactly at the right 
> moment, and then crosses the finish line at exactly the predicted 
> time (not the fastest, but the one the predicts his ET the most 
> accurately.) Because of this, the carefully set-up electric is at a 
> HUGE advantage over an ICE in a bracket race.
> **Humidity,motor temp, battery temp, cable temp.,controller temp.,battery 
> state of charge, how long the burnout is,+wind and track condition for each 
> run +++ are issues I deal with dialing my car.
> If you can "hit your number" perfectly every time, you are far 
> better off to "run your own race" and pay no attention to the guy in 
> the other lane. If he tries to put his bumper a few inches ahead of 
> you, and you run your dial-in right on the dot, he will break out and 
> lose the race. Anything you do that would possibly reduce the 
> repeatability and precision of your vehicle would give away your 
> electric advantage.
> 
> If you can make your car run "crazy" with a weird acceleration 
> curve, but not give up _any_ of the precision and consistency, (and 
> also run the lowest practical ET) then it is a good strategic move 
> because it makes it really hard for anyone that is "racing against 
> you" instead of "running their own race." However, almost any "crazy" 
> style of run is going to reduce your consistency and/or reduce your 
> maximum practical ET, and will be a competitive disadvantage.
> 
> Bill Dube'
> 
I make my crazy change at the very end of the track. It has the least 
effect of hurting my predicted ET. It does mess with the opponent but that is 
what this class does. We all have delay boxes in this class.
I must be doing something correct to be ranked 2nd in points.
My car ran from 11.804 to 11.841 on Sat. night. Not very consisent,my 
reaction times this year however have been better than most.
Bill get into the NHRA Summit series then tell us how easy it is to win at 
your track. I am sure there are Big Buck races at your track also. Show us 
how easy it is to win $5000+. There are 2 NHRA Wally races at your track this 
year, go out and try to win one bracket racing.

Dennis
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090614/f364927a/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Current Eliminator Dragster News*

We're trying to run our "own race" in the IHRA Super ET series. While I can get down to 12.5's at full power I find I'm playing the
temperature curve on the batteries and it makes it hard to predict a time. So we are dialing battery current down to what the
batteries will do cold. That makes us at about half power, but make the 13.5's real consistent. Now I just gotta get my motor back
together from the shorted armature winding ;-)

Mike

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Bill Dube
> Sent: Sunday, June 14, 2009 3:44 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Current Eliminator Dragster News
> 
> In bracket racing, there are two distinct types of strategies:
> 
> 1) You can precisely set up your vehicle to run exactly the same each
> pass. You then "run your own race" and don't worry about the fellow
> in the other lane.
> 
> 2) You race the person in the opposite lane, just putting your bumper
> an inch ahead of his at the finish line.
> 
> With an electric, if you careful set up the car to always stay below
> the maximum performance of the drive system (including the battery
> pack) you are only effected by major changes in traction and by wind
> strength and direction.
> 
> The ICE's you will be racing against are effected by traction, wind,
> temperature, humidity, barometric pressure, the amount of fuel in the
> tank, the amount of nitrous left in the bottle, the fuel temperature,
> the coolant temperature, the oil temperature, and probably the phase
> of the moon.
> 
> The race is won by the vehicle that launches exactly at the right
> moment, and then crosses the finish line at exactly the predicted
> time (not the fastest, but the one the predicts his ET the most
> accurately.) Because of this, the carefully set-up electric is at a
> HUGE advantage over an ICE in a bracket race.
> 
> If you can "hit your number" perfectly every time, you are far
> better off to "run your own race" and pay no attention to the guy in
> the other lane. If he tries to put his bumper a few inches ahead of
> you, and you run your dial-in right on the dot, he will break out and
> lose the race. Anything you do that would possibly reduce the
> repeatability and precision of your vehicle would give away your
> electric advantage.
> 
> If you can make your car run "crazy" with a weird acceleration
> curve, but not give up _any_ of the precision and consistency, (and
> also run the lowest practical ET) then it is a good strategic move
> because it makes it really hard for anyone that is "racing against
> you" instead of "running their own race." However, almost any "crazy"
> style of run is going to reduce your consistency and/or reduce your
> maximum practical ET, and will be a competitive disadvantage.
> 
> Bill Dube'
> 
> 
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Current Eliminator Dragster News*

In a message dated 6/14/2009 6:01:36 PM US Mountain Standard Time, 
[email protected] writes: 
> Subj: Re: [EVDL] Current Eliminator Dragster News 
> Date:6/14/2009 6:01:36 PM US Mountain Standard Time
> From:[email protected]
> Reply-to:[email protected]
> To:[email protected]
> Received from Internet: 
> 
> 
> 
> It is all a matter of priorities. "Different strokes for different 
> folks" as they say. My focus is going faster and branching into 
> different venues with EV racing.
> 
> Bracket racing takes time and money. We can easily win at bracket 
> racing, but we are busy setting records and going faster instead. I'd 
> rather spend my very limited time and money making the bike go faster 
> but racing it less often, than racing it every weekend much slower 
> than it is capable of going.
> 
> For fun, on modest-power "shake down" runs, I have in the past 
> turned my back to the track after the launch, faced the fellow with 
> the starting button pendant, pointed my finger backward at the timing 
> board, and said aloud the exact ET that appeared moments later on the 
> board. I then smile and walk back towards the pits grinning, leaving 
> the starter slack-jawed.
> 
> Scotty Pollacheck earned his nickname "Mister Double Zero" by 
> consistently pulling single-digit reaction times on a pro tree with 
> clutch and throttle. This is WITHOUT a delay box.
> 
> I'd rather go fast than "win" going slow.
> 
> Bill Dube'
> 
Bill, a win at the Million dollar race in Atlanta each year would add a lot 
of funding to your race program and give a lot of press to your sponsors. 
Wining the summit points series gets you on live national TV in Pomona.
If you have the perfect setup go and take the big purses. I know you like 
the Strip in Vegas, come and race me and my Ice friends for $10000 4 days in 
a row on Thanksgiving weekend.
I agree that records are important so after my bracket season is over I 
will run 7.45
Dennis
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090614/e65e8da0/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Current Eliminator Dragster News*

Yep, no doubt. Its nice to go fast. But at my track there's no money in it. I "almost" paid for all my previous race fees at the
track when I arc'd the armature. I got one more chance to run points/money series (actually two) before we cut ourselves off before
the Wayland Invite. My thing is that I can drive mine on the street. People are coming out to the track to watch "us" race. The
gassers are all perk'd up too. Generating a lot of discussion on our boards. Even got some racers interested. Ready to pay up to
play as well. People are seeing us at the track, and driving around town, which benefits us and the track. The guys with the door
slammers on the street want to run us at the lights, I just tell them to meet us at the track ;-) No doubt there's different
strokes, good thing we are covering all the bases in racing as well as daily driving EV's. 

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of [email protected]
> Sent: Sunday, June 14, 2009 5:17 PM
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Current Eliminator Dragster News
> 
> In a message dated 6/14/2009 6:01:36 PM US Mountain Standard Time,
> [email protected] writes:
> > Subj: Re: [EVDL] Current Eliminator Dragster News
> > Date:6/14/2009 6:01:36 PM US Mountain Standard Time
> > From:[email protected]
> > Reply-to:[email protected]
> > To:[email protected]
> > Received from Internet:
> >
> >
> >
> > It is all a matter of priorities. "Different strokes for different
> > folks" as they say. My focus is going faster and branching into
> > different venues with EV racing.
> >
> > Bracket racing takes time and money. We can easily win at bracket
> > racing, but we are busy setting records and going faster instead. I'd
> > rather spend my very limited time and money making the bike go faster
> > but racing it less often, than racing it every weekend much slower
> > than it is capable of going.
> >
> > For fun, on modest-power "shake down" runs, I have in the past
> > turned my back to the track after the launch, faced the fellow with
> > the starting button pendant, pointed my finger backward at the timing
> > board, and said aloud the exact ET that appeared moments later on the
> > board. I then smile and walk back towards the pits grinning, leaving
> > the starter slack-jawed.
> >
> > Scotty Pollacheck earned his nickname "Mister Double Zero" by
> > consistently pulling single-digit reaction times on a pro tree with
> > clutch and throttle. This is WITHOUT a delay box.
> >
> > I'd rather go fast than "win" going slow.
> >
> > Bill Dube'
> >
> Bill, a win at the Million dollar race in Atlanta each year would add a lot
> of funding to your race program and give a lot of press to your sponsors.
> Wining the summit points series gets you on live national TV in Pomona.
> If you have the perfect setup go and take the big purses. I know you like
> the Strip in Vegas, come and race me and my Ice friends for $10000 4 days in
> a row on Thanksgiving weekend.
> I agree that records are important so after my bracket season is over I
> will run 7.45
> Dennis
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090614/e65e8da0/attachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Current Eliminator Dragster News*

The top prize may sound like a lot of money, but it costs 
about $6,000 to attend such a 4 day out-of-town race. The purses 
don't begin to pay the costs of bracket racing.

Sponsors want top ETs, top MPH, and world records. No one 
but your fellow competitors are even much aware that national bracket 
races occur. Most folks on this list don't even know what a bracket 
race is. I know it doesn't seem that way from the perspective of a 
bracket racing competitor, but it is an obscure racing format, even 
within the realm of motor sports.

I realistically must choose between going faster, or going 
slower while bracket racing. I choose to spend my time and money 
going faster. That is my goal.

Bill Dube'


> I know you like
>the Strip in Vegas, come and race me and my Ice friends for $10000 4 days in
>a row on Thanksgiving weekend.


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Current Eliminator Dragster News*

In a message dated 6/14/2009 8:37:55 PM US Mountain Standard Time, 
[email protected] writes: 
> Subj: Re: [EVDL] Current Eliminator Dragster News 
> Date:6/14/2009 8:37:55 PM US Mountain Standard Time
> From:[email protected]
> Reply-to:[email protected]
> To:[email protected]
> Received from Internet: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top prize may sound like a lot of money, but it costs 
> about $6,000 to attend such a 4 day out-of-town race. The purses 
> don't begin to pay the costs of bracket racing.
> 

I spent $970 to attend the last 4 day big bucks event I went to but that 
was 18 months ago.
> 
> Sponsors want top ETs, top MPH, and world records. No one 
> but your fellow competitors are even much aware that national bracket 
> races occur. Most folks on this list don't even know what a bracket 
> race is. I know it doesn't seem that way from the perspective of a 
> bracket racing competitor, but it is an obscure racing format, even 
> within the realm of motor sports.
> 
> I realistically must choose between going faster, or going 
> slower while bracket racing. I choose to spend my time and money 
> going faster. That is my goal.
> 
> Bill Dube'
> 
Bill, I have been told that over 90% of drag racing in the US is bracket 
racing. Perhaps you could find that number for us.
Dennis
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090615/114568fb/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Current Eliminator Dragster News*



> Bill Dube wrote:
> >
> >
> > Sponsors want top ETs, top MPH, and world records. No
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Current Eliminator Dragster News*

Its just a different game, and its quite competitive. And its pretty much what most tracks run for season points and payout type
racing. If there weren't bracket racing then it would be a rich mans sport. And all you guys with 12 second street cars wouldn't
be able to compete. There can't be a class for every car with every different kind of power add on or modification. So to even it
out there is bracket racing. You guess a time, and do your best to get that time as close as you can without going faster. Nothing
says you can't pick the fastest time your car will run. But in my case its more consistent to power down a bit and not play the
temperature curve on the batteries. It's a tough sport. But it lets everyone from fast to slow (within certain brackets) race
together and have a fun day at the track. Going fast is fun, no doubt. But if you are going to race for money, then you will be
bracket racing (or taking bets on the side). Or like Bill pointed out, if you want sponsors and world records, then you will be
going all out and doing heads up racing. They are just two different games.

Mike

> -----Original Message-----


> > AMPhibian wrote:
> > As a member of the general public I'd have to agree with that statement.
> > Until these posts I had no idea that there was a type of race where the
> > object was not to go as fast as possible. It seems anathema to the whole
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Current Eliminator Dragster News*

In a message dated 6/17/2009 11:37:45 PM US Mountain Standard Time, 
[email protected] writes: 
> Subj: Re: [EVDL] Current Eliminator Dragster News 
> Date:6/17/2009 11:37:45 PM US Mountain Standard Time
> From:[email protected]x
> Reply-to:[email protected]
> To:[email protected]
> Received from Internet: 
> 
> 
> 
> Its just a different game, and its quite competitive. And its pretty much 
> what most tracks run for season points and payout type
> racing. If there weren't bracket racing then it would be a rich mans 
> sport. And all you guys with 12 second street cars wouldn't
> be able to compete. There can't be a class for every car with every 
> different kind of power add on or modification. So to even it
> out there is bracket racing. You guess a time, and do your best to get 
> that time as close as you can without going faster. Nothing
> says you can't pick the fastest time your car will run. But in my case 
> its more consistent to power down a bit and not play the
> temperature curve on the batteries. It's a tough sport. But it lets 
> everyone from fast to slow (within certain brackets) race
> together and have a fun day at the track. Going fast is fun, no doubt. 
> But if you are going to race for money, then you will be
> bracket racing (or taking bets on the side). Or like Bill pointed out, if 
> you want sponsors and world records, then you will be
> going all out and doing heads up racing. They are just two different 
> games.
> 
> Mike

Drag racing is fun both Bracket racing and Record runs. I set 7 or 8 NEDRA 
records last year. This year I am Bracket racing and Record hunting.
The Bracket racing program is paying all my racing expenses.
My sponsors are getting exposure at both venues!

Dennis Berube owner operator.....Current Eliminator Dragster 
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090618/55396a86/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*[EVDL] Current Eliminator Dragster news*

Its race #7 of 8 this coming Saturday night at Firebird in Chandler, AZ. We 
have worked our way up to 2nd place from 26th against a top Nhra summit 
team. There have been no freebies racing these gas and alki teams.
Expected temps on Sat. night 111F with at least 50% humidity. The track 
temps are near 140F at round one. Its brutal sitting in a firesuit 3 inches of 
the ground. I loose at least 6lbs racing in a night like this.
The dragster is really holding up great and I wish to thank all my sponsors 
including Altair Nano, Miller welding equipment and Goodyear tires.
My modified 24/36 volt fork lift motor now has over 375 passes and 
countless whacks of the throttle on its brushes and bearings. Its comm. is a 
textbook color. This motor has been down the 1/4 mile over 3000 times.
The car has way over 4000 timeslips collected now.Thats over a 1000 miles 
of 1/4 mile runs.

Dennis Berube Quickest and fastest EV dragster and quickest 
EV Street vehicle in nedra.
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090713/ddee1519/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Current Eliminator Dragster news*

I'm sure the ICE guys are paying attention Dennis, and probably pretty worried too! Good luck on Saturday.




________________________________
From: "[email protected]" <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Monday, July 13, 2009 9:23:28 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Current Eliminator Dragster news

Its race #7 of 8 this coming Saturday night at Firebird in Chandler, AZ. We 
have worked our way up to 2nd place from 26th against a top Nhra summit 
team. There have been no freebies racing these gas and alki teams.
Expected temps on Sat. night 111F with at least 50% humidity. The track 
temps are near 140F at round one. Its brutal sitting in a firesuit 3 inches of 
the ground. I loose at least 6lbs racing in a night like this.
The dragster is really holding up great and I wish to thank all my sponsors 
including Altair Nano, Miller welding equipment and Goodyear tires.
My modified 24/36 volt fork lift motor now has over 375 passes and 
countless whacks of the throttle on its brushes and bearings. Its comm. is a 
textbook color. This motor has been down the 1/4 mile over 3000 times.
The car has way over 4000 timeslips collected now.Thats over a 1000 miles 
of 1/4 mile runs.

Dennis Berube Quickest and fastest EV dragster and quickest 
EV Street vehicle in nedra.
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090713/ddee1519/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev



-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090713/edb38372/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Current Eliminator Dragster news*

Good luck with the races, wish I could be there. Any chance you could
use one of those suits with the built in liquid cooling and a couple
of Pelletier units running off the pack? Might be pretty light, but I
guess every ounce counts. Use a little psychology against the gassers,
they'll wonder why you look so cool, calm and collected waiting for
your run.

Of course, sweating off a few pounds may help with your times too. :^)

Dave Cover, NEDRA member in a state with no drag strip, DOH!



> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Its race #7 of 8 this coming Saturday night at Firebird in Chandler, AZ. =
> We
> > have worked our way up to 2nd place from 26th against a top Nhra summit
> ...


----------

